# Difficulty getting hold of Pregnyl



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Neither my local Tesco nor Asda can currently get hold of Pregnyl (they use the same supplier).  I had the same problem last month with Boots, though they managed to get some within the week, so I didn't worry.  I've left the prescription with Boots for now, though I'm likely to need it around Wednesday, and I'm a bit worried.  I have a day 10 scan tomorrow, so I can ask the clinic then if they have some.

If there isn't any Pregnyl to be had, are there alternative producers of HCG injections?

Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had Ovitrelle as a trigger, which is a similar but different drug.
There is also a product in the BNF called Choragon - but this is only licensed for intramuscular injection rather than subcutaneous which is probably why the clinics choose Pregnyl or Ovitrelle.


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks, Holly.  

The clinic have some pregnyl, but said that they can't get any more at the moment either.  They will either let me have some of their supply (no doubt at their prices rather than Tescos, eek) or give me a prescription for ovitrelle.  I don't like the sound of the other injections!
Thanks again.


----------

